# I wish I could have had this.



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Warning:you'll cry, but SO beautiful!

www.sltrib.com scroll down to Julie Williams.
Also www.impressionsoftheheart.org
and www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org

Did you know of these?Did you use them?What a great service.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

When I gave birth there was a woman who came to take photos of Calliope. I am so, so, SO very grateful for those pictures. I treasure them. I think the woman who took ours might have just been a nurse there though (but the pictures were still lovely).


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

One of my life goals is to become good enough at photography to volunteer for Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep. What a wonderful service.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the links. What a beautiful woman!

Take care,


----------



## *maddy's mum* (Jan 4, 2008)

Watching the video of her with the picture of the couple and their baby was really hard for me and in a way I just can't believe that there are those special people out there who have the courage to be able to do that and give people who have lost their baby something that is so beautiful to look back on. I wish that we had that for Lily, the doctor who delived her took some pictures of us holding her and some of her in my hands which I'll always be greatful for but I still wish we had some nicer looking ones we could share with everyone with her wrapped up properly or dressed.
These people are just amazing and so selfless.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I sent some photographs to one of the photographers in the NILMDTS roll. I wanted to get them touched up and cropped. She hasn't sent them back yet. I didn't know about them when I had Norah or I would have checked for a photographer in our area.
D.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

:cry


----------



## JeweleeBoo (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow...I had so many hits from this site, I had to see who you all were. What a great community.

I am the photographer in the news article and a member of NILMDTS. Thank you for posting about the Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep organization. It's a beautiful service and I'm honored to be a part of it.

May God bless you .....and keep you that have lost.

Julie


----------



## sarah73 (Jul 10, 2005)

what a beautiful thing to do


----------

